# My new Craigs list Find!!



## vaquero01 (Mar 21, 2013)

I found this on Craigslist two days ago....and had to get it!! I harassed the guy until he agreed to the deal. It took three of us to get it in the receiver on my wife's SRX. Dang thing weighs almost 350lbs! It was about 90 miles away or I would have picked it up with the truck, but the idea of her car gettin 22 mpg, and mine gettin 10 seemed like the right thing to do. Tomorrow it gets a serious burn out, a once over with the wire wheel then a good coat of high temp followed by our teams logo...."Deja Moo BBQ"

I've seen some gator pits with the fire box and pit, but this is the first one I've seen with the vertical box on the side of the horizontal pit on a tailgate version. And to top it all off....it's an honest to goodness New Braunfel not one of the Brinkman knock offs.


















WP_000894.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Mar 21, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 21, 2013)

that thing's a monstah ! good luck with it , brother .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 21, 2013)

nice snag...  if i'm not being nosy...  what ya end up getting it for ?


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice setup!  I love it!  Be sure to post some picks when she's wearing her new coat.


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 21, 2013)

well....religion, money, and politics ya know.....I will say this though....it was south of $200 and came with a load of dry cherry wood. Enough that I laid the seats in the SRX down and filled the whole back end up. The GatorPits I seen were over a grand, so I jumped on this.


----------



## kingfishcam (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cool!  And travels in the trailer hitch?


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 21, 2013)

yes sir, if you look right below the center box....you'll see an elbow that slides right into the reese hitch.When it's off the truck (or mommas caddy in this case) it has a center stand and there is a large tube that slides down on the right side of the warming box that acts as a leg. After I have the guys get it cleaned up tomorrow and freshen it up with a coat of high temp, I'll post a pic of it off the hitch.













WP_000893.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Mar 21, 2013


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 21, 2013)

vaquero01 said:


> well....religion, money, and politics ya know.....I will say this though....it was south of $200 and came with a load of dry cherry wood. Enough that I laid the seats in the SRX down and filled the whole back end up. The GatorPits I seen were over a grand, so I jumped on this.


And you still got 22 mpg?


----------



## michael ark (Mar 21, 2013)

Great find got to love craigslist.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 21, 2013)

Great find got to love craigslist.


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 21, 2013)

aeroforce100 said:


> And you still got 22 mpg?


not on the way back!!! but that little Northstar is an awesome engine...still beats the heck out of what the gas guzzlin truck would have gotten.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 22, 2013)

sweet score


----------



## sound1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice find!!


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 22, 2013)

WP_000895.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Mar 22, 2013






 Fresh coat of high temp and thin blue smoke....holding temp like a champ!!!

I'm like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## seenred (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats, vaquero...very nice find!


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 22, 2013)

WP_000898.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Mar 22, 2013






 Dang near pulled pork off the rib, look at that bark!!!


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 22, 2013)

Solid find there.  Happy smoking!


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 22, 2013)

Told ya I'm like a kid at Christmas the last two days.....once I pulled the crews lunch out and it cooled down to about 150-160 the front door got a new coat of "Arrest Me Red" Caliper paint, it's good to 500 degrees and since it's going on the rib box it should never come close to that (or we have a serious problem!)

 Thanks for putting up with my xcitement y'all. My first winter up north in a while and although I've been smoking through the cold, snow, ice, and grey days.....I think the combination of clear skies, temps above freezing, and a new smoker may finally kick this cabin fever in the keister.













new smoker.jpg



__ vaquero01
__ Mar 22, 2013


----------



## roller (Mar 22, 2013)

Cool I`d be excited also !


----------



## rabbithutch (Mar 23, 2013)

You must have negotiated that price with one of these.   :welcome1::PDT_Armataz_01_42:

Great score!  Happy Smoking!

:bluesbros:


----------



## charcoal junkie (Mar 23, 2013)

Great find there Vaquero


----------



## boykjo (Mar 23, 2013)

cool.................


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Y'all, does anyone recognize what model it is? It's hard to find information on the old New Braunfels models before they were purchased and turned into smokers for the Dollar Store chain by Char Broil. You can find plenty on the Hondo, Black Diamond and the Bandera. I have a Black Diamond and another small NB that's in some of my other pics, I dont know what that one is either, but it's def. one of the earlier ones due to it's construction...heavy cast, like the Diamond. This one is like a combination between the Bandera and the Black Diamond with the added bonus of a reese hitch insert for tailgating.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 23, 2013)

and your sure it's all original and not modified ?


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 23, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> and your sure it's all original and not modified ?


 I do a fair bit of welding, it could be modified.....but if it is, it's one heck of a job! The seams are absolutely beautiful and the cut from the horizontal pit to the vertical is precision cut. Someone could have taken and cut off a Bandera and welded a cast Hondo on it i suppose and added the hitch, if they did...Kudos!!  Both the Horizontal and the vertical have the NB logos on them.


----------



## comosmoker (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice find, vaquero01!!


----------

